# nasty nose



## peachick (Sep 29, 2011)

Was at a goat show over the weekend...  brought home a new buckling.... from a tested flock and very reputable breeder.
Noticed 2 days ago the little boy has a nasty nose..... Today he still has it pretty bad.  His temp is 102.9   Seems fine otherwise.
Now today  i see that Elvira and Ivy who were also at the goat show have discharge too....  although not as bad as the buckling.

I assume its just a virus that they caught at the show.... stress from the weekend lowered their imunity....
Do  i just let them fight off what ever they came in contact with??  or treat them??


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)

I would treat with VetRx drops. 

_I don't show so maybe someone who shows would just let it ride out, but that's what I would do._


----------



## peachick (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks Emily.  

I left a message for the vet to call me back....  but where do I find those drops?


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)

I get them from Jeffers.  But I'm pretty sure I've seen them at TSC...they're made for chickens, rabbits and goats - pretty much the same formula.  For goats use 2 drops each nostril 2x daily for 7-10 days.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool, I had got some of those from Jeffers & read they were awesome for upper respiratory, but it's good to see an actual person backing that up!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Cool, I had got some of those from Jeffers & read they were awesome for upper respiratory, but it's good to see an actual person backing that up!!


Upper Respiratory, nasal issues and ear mites.  I've used successfully for all of them.  Great little product to keep on hand.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

I would keep an eye on their temps /  poops / appetites and as long as it's JUST a snotty nose, and they're acting ok otherwise, not do much else.
Hopefully it's just 'shipping fever' - a generic term for stress-related URI stuff.

That's one of the drawbacks of showing...You can bring home stuff besides ribbons.... :/


----------



## peachick (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks guys  I took his temp again late afternoon and it was up to 104.9
Called the vet back.  Gave him a dose of antibiotics that  I had on hand...  Batril.  And then waited on a call from vets associate to pick up Banamine
GEEZ
Just got home from that adventure in the dark, finding her farm.
Gave the buckling a shot, and have a second dose for in the morning.  as well as following up with the batril this weekend.

OK  this took a lot of the fun out of showing!
Elvira and Ivy seem to have clearer noses today.  But  the new boy had a much larger adventure...  like a 2 day drive just to get to the show.  2 days at the show,  and then to a new home at my place.....  tough week for the lil guy!
non the less,  his appetite is good and hes totally adorable.


----------



## peachick (Oct 1, 2011)

update....
 2cc of batril and he's almsot cured completely! playing and a clean nose!!

now.....  several of the other goats have icky noses.....

sigh.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the "nasty nose" problem with your herd.  Hope nothing serious and all is well in no time.  

That's the one thing I am very leery about with showing.  Coming home with "who knows what", even when you are very careful with your show animals because others are not.  

Love to learn to show, but this is what I dread.


----------



## currycomb (Oct 2, 2011)

we learned the hard way about showing goats. just went to 4-H fair. goats had to stay about 5 days. when they came home, most were sick with pnumonia, and lost a couple. finally started vaccinating with covexian8, and giving draxxin when we got home. and we were super careful, no shared water tubs, but virus abounded.  the last years we didn't loose any goats after fair.


----------



## peachick (Oct 2, 2011)

I have shown dogs for 20 years... they sometimes come home with "kennel cough" so I was not surprised at all to see similar symptoms on my goats after a show.
But the thing ya have to remeber is.... (at least this is my perspective, I could be wrong  LOL)  and this the same with our chickens at shows and even humans....
We all carry a certain amount of germs in us...  we built up an imunmity against them so we have no symptoms.  But then we go some place public and meet people with their own strain of germs.  Since we are not imune to those germs we develop symptoms = a cold.   

Its misunderstood in the poultry world.  If you buy a bird and bring it home and it develops sinus issues...  its not the sellers fault...  although they always get blamed for it.  Its just that the chicken came to a new farm with new germs it has to get used to.

Anyway back to the goats.... I see a few runny noses today  but nothing bad....  it will run its course in a couple days and all will be back to normal.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> I have shown dogs for 20 years... they sometimes come home with "kennel cough" so I was not surprised at all to see similar symptoms on my goats after a show.
> But the thing ya have to remeber is.... (at least this is my perspective, I could be wrong  LOL)  and this the same with our chickens at shows and even humans....
> *We all carry a certain amount of germs in us...  we built up an imunmity against them so we have no symptoms.  But then we go some place public and meet people with their own strain of germs.  Since we are not imune to those germs we develop symptoms = a cold.*
> 
> ...


Have to agree with your perspective of germs.  Glad nothing was bad and it's running its course.  Kind of feel bad for the group that got the cold but didn't even get to go to the show. :/


----------



## Chaty (Oct 6, 2011)

This is the reason when you bring in a new goat to quarinten it for 30 days to keep from infecting your herd. When I notice snotty noses I treat mine with the Medicated Crumbles that have Arithromycin in it. It usually clears it up after a few days.  I treat my whole herd just to be sure as you can carry it into your main pen on your shoes. I dont show for this reason. Theses crumbles sure beat giving shots.


----------



## elevan (Oct 6, 2011)

My concern with giving medicated crumbles would be getting too low of a dose into the goat.  Do this enough times and you start developing resistant bacteria.


----------



## peachick (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree,  that doesn't sound like its good for the animal in the long run.  I feel its best they develop their own immunities. I wouldn't give antibiotics unless they have a rising fever.


----------



## Goatmasta (Oct 6, 2011)

We were at 10 shows this year.  We came home with a cold from 2 shows.  Yes when you show you take a risk.  On the other hand our goats have very good immune systems.  We also have children, they are required to go to school, we get sick from all the other kids there as well.  What is the difference?


----------



## peachick (Oct 8, 2011)

haha  I know what ya mean.  I was sick for almost the entire year when my son started kindergarden.....  never been sick like that since


----------

